# Wie zeichnet man einen Diagramm ?



## beso (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe und zwar habe ich AxSpreadsheet auf mein Formular dort trage ich meine werte  in der Tabelle. 
Bsp.: 
AxSpreadsheet1.Cells(Y, x).Value = rs.Fields(x - 1).Value
Das funktioniert auch soweit. 

Auf ein anderes Steuerelement  habe ich AxChartSpace wo ich ein Diagramm mit dem werte aus der Tabelle die  ich in AxSpreadsheet  aufgebaut habe,  zeichnen möchte. 
Problem: 
Wie hole ich die Werte aus der Tabelle oder wie zeichne ich aus den Werten ein Diagramm? 
 Versuch: 

```
Dim ex As Object 'Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.Chart
Dim tbl As Object
Dim chart As Object

ex = AxChartSpace1.Charts
tbl = AxSpreadsheet1.Sheets
chart = AxChartSpace1.Charts

chart.SetSourceData(Source:=tbl("Tabelle1").Range("C2", "D51"), PlotBy:=Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.XlRowCol.xlColumns)
```
letzte Anweisung hat einen System.MissingMemberException fehlermeldung ? 
Kann mir jemand Bitte HELFEN.. wie funktioniert das ganze ….


----------

